# Prelacquered birch ply for carcasses



## mikefab (14 Sep 2020)

Has any any experience of using this for building carcasses?

I can get it at a good price (only a few pounds more expensive than unfinished), so it is a tempting prospect.

My concerns are 1) scratching it when machining and 2) finishing the edges without covering it in overspray.

I asked on a Facebook joinery group and the only guy who replied was using it for face frame units so not finishIng the edges.

I’m tempted to buy a few sheets and try making some carcasses for my own kitchen, and use a very small tip in the spray gun to keep the overspray down to a minimum. But any experience of this would be welcome.

thanks
Mike


----------

